# Consulta: como patentar invento



## Guest (Ene 9, 2009)

Consulto al foro si alguien sabe los tramites que hay que realizar (argentina) para patentar una invención relacionada con electrónica.













.


----------



## cesartm (Ene 9, 2009)

Consulta aqui tal vez te puedan ayudar: http://www.wipo.int/classifications/ipc/es/contact.html


----------



## Guest (Ene 9, 2009)

gracias por el dato cesartm, 

tengo todos los datos como realizar el tramite en argentina, pero mi interes mayor es la opinion de alguien que ya haya hecho una patente.







.


----------



## viktor_284 (Ene 9, 2009)

fijate esto, sale caro patentar.
http://www.argentina.gov.ar/argenti...?ea=2&frame1=3&subtema=250&tema=2&tramite=515


----------



## Guest (Ene 10, 2009)

viktor_284, el dato que pasas es para registrar una "marca". lo que quiero es registrar un modelo de "diseño electronico".

los aranceles estan en esta pagina: 
http://www.inpi.gov.ar/templates/elinpi_aranceles.asp

y los tramites que hay que realizar se pueden consultar :

http://www.inpi.gov.ar/templates/index.asp 

http://www.inpi.gov.ar/templates/informacióntec_preguntas.asp

http://www.inpi.gov.ar/templates/modelos.asp

http://www.inpi.gov.ar/templates/modelos_instructivo.asp

http://www.inpi.gov.ar/templates/modelos_generalidades.asp

http://www.inpi.gov.ar/templates/modelos_solicitud.asp

http://www.inpi.gov.ar/templates/modelos_dibujos.asp


y como ya comente, mi interes mayor es la opinion de alguien que ya haya hecho una patente. 



.


----------

